
Climate Change Poses Major Risks to Financial Markets, Regulator Warns - saravana85
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/06/11/climate/climate-financial-market-risk.html
======
Bostonian
Financial markets are discounting mechanisms. If climate change causes losses
from weather events to increase, insurance and insurance companies will be
repriced accordingly. Commodity futures prices reflect the weather hour by
hour. If climate change reduces GDP by 10% over a century, that reduces growth
by 0.1% a year. A moratorium on fossil fuels would cost much more than that.

